# Need plumbing help for a DIYer



## Russell22 (Nov 4, 2021)

Im currently remodeling a bathroom in my travel trailer, don’t have any experience plumbing but that’s where y’all come in. I rerouted the shower drain so it would sit underneath the subfloor, and in doing so I bypassed the grey water tank and tapped directly into the outgoing grey water pipe. However, after doing so I lost water pressure to my kitchen sink- water trickles out whether I’m using the pump or city water. Before I tapped into the grey water pipe I didn’t have this issue, any knowledge on where I went wrong and how I can fix it would be appreciated


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

You probably disabled the grey water pressure override sensor. That’s going to be a costly repair. However you may be able to tap off of the black tank sensor to compensate for your pressure loss at the kitchen sink. Good luck. Let us know how you make out and please post some pics of your work so we can get a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

You cant bypass the WDFE. "Water direction flow equipment" please go get vaccinated


----------



## Russell22 (Nov 4, 2021)

Disconnected the water lines to the sink to test the flow and they still have water to them, so the sink is the issue- should I replace the sink or is there a way I can repair the one I have? Thanks for your help


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

no need to replace the sink, you"ll have the same problem with a new one, i would invest in a booster pump under your sink, your going to want to get the biggest one you can fit under the cabinet, look for something that has a flanged 1-1/2 in an out. you could always bush it down to half inch then 3/8 for your supply lines. check out this one, ARMSTRONG model # VMS 1003 max working pressure is 350 psig. should be perfect for what you need


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nope, it’s actually the sink that’s the problem. Replace the sink, and faucet. The add a booster pump as Canck92 says above. 
travel trailers plumbing can be tricky and plumbing code doesn’t really mess with brick and mortar building.


----------



## Russell22 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ok sounds good, I’ll start with replacing the sink and install a booster if that doesn’t give me optimal water pressure- when I disconnected the line and turned on the water it filled up a 2 gallon pot in under a minute, so the faucet may just be faulty. Thanks again for y’all’s help


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Russell22 said:


> Ok sounds good, I’ll start with replacing the sink and install a booster if that doesn’t give me optimal water pressure- when I disconnected the line and turned on the water it filled up a 2 gallon pot in under a minute, so the faucet may just be faulty. Thanks again for y’all’s help


Please don’t forget to post some pics of your work. We’ll all really enjoy seeing it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ahh man, we couldn't ban him after he posted photos ??


----------

